
Humble Monthly Bundle - ndrake
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly
======
ndrake
Details: [https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/210560328](https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/210560328)

------
solidpy
Interesting take on the monthly subscription thing. Personally I still have
many humblebundle games I haven't even installed.

